# Watertown NY Motor rebuild



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys need some help again in watertown NY son in the army is home and at rutgers again till mid Feb them back to Drum. Hes got a late 70 bronco with a 302 in it he would like to rebuild need a local guy upstate who needs some work to take care of this. This thing was a year in restore with the body but the motor has some simple probs he just wants for it to be perfect. He is a pilot so it has to be perfect or it drives him crazy LOL. So who can jump on a rebuild in mid feb? Thanks Eric....


----------

